# looking for local hunt



## bensmum (29 September 2009)

My daughter and a friend would like to try hunting this season, we are based near Windsor and would like some advice on local hunts.  They would prefer not to jump at first if this is possible.


----------



## combat_claire (30 September 2009)

If you visit the MFHA directory - http://www.mfha.org.uk/directory/ 

then you will be able to find your local pack by county, then just give the secretary a bell and find out if they have anything arranged for newcomers' week (10th-17th October).


----------



## KevinA27 (30 September 2009)

I have emailed seven hunts about the Newcomers Week, so far only two have replied. Of whuch only one is taking part, guress I will have to jump in at the deep end !!

Kev


----------



## MrWoof (1 October 2009)

I have emailed seven hunts about the Newcomers Week, so far only two have replied. Of whuch only one is taking part, guress I will have to jump in at the deep end !!

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Then email the other 5 again.
Even if they are not taking part in The Newcomers Week, they should still have had the courtesy to reply to you. 
Who are these packs?


----------



## combat_claire (3 October 2009)

Or better yet get on the phone to the secretary. Hunting folk are not naturals at embracing the wonders of the interweb.


----------



## Beagle (10 October 2009)

In my experience, it is very rarely worthwhile trying to send emails through the arrangements on the MFHA website, you are better off using those in the admittedly to some extent out of date H&amp;H directory on the following link.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/392/71052.html

As combat_claire has pointed out many hunting folk are not naturals at embracing the wonders of the interweb.  However the websites below will all contain helpful contact information about those of your local hunts that are not totally technically challenged:-

http://www.valeofaylesburywithgarthandsouthberks.com/contactus.html

http://www.bicesterhunt.co.uk/

http://surreyunionhunt.shutterfly.com/

http://osbwk.co.uk/


----------

